# Electronic Wage Slips



## AdnanK (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi

Just applied for partners ILR SetM (5 year route), was just going over all our documents to file away, I usually do this for all her previous Visa applications.

It then dawned on me, that my wage slips which are downloaded as PDF (we don’t get printed ones), were printed and stamped by Payroll, but I didn’t get them signed or provided a letter to show they’re genuine.

A bit late now as we’ve just had our appointment today, I’ve looked at her previous FLR-M evidence, the wage slips I submitted were not stamped or signed and we had no issues, hopefully this will be the case again.

Also, with the new system I couldn’t see any guidance notes covering electronic payslips.

Does anyone think this is a deal breaker? I submitted all the other letters such as letter from employers confirming my salary etc and P60 (Again stamped).


----------



## AdnanK (Sep 28, 2013)

Any input would be thoroughly appreciated.


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

You need to give people more than 45 minutes to respond. This is covered in FM-SE.


----------



## AdnanK (Sep 28, 2013)

Thought I'd wait more than 45 minutes before I replied, 39 hours seem a fair amount of time. 

Anyone applied for ILR with printed and stamped wage slips that were not signed, nor a letter claiming they were authentic?

Thanks


----------



## nyclon (Apr 3, 2011)

As I said, the answer is in FM-SE.


----------



## EFUser2014 (Feb 21, 2014)

As per FM-SE:

1.
(bb) Payslips must be:
(i) formal payslips issued by the employer and showing the employer’s name; *or*
(ii) accompanied by a letter from the employer, on the employer’s headed paper and signed by a senior official, confirming the payslips are authentic;

If payslips are formally issued by your employer as ePayslips, and the payslips show your employer’s name, then in theory, they can be submitted as they are (combined into a single PDF), and they do not need to be signed or stamped or have an accompanying letter.


----------



## AdnanK (Sep 28, 2013)

EFUser2014 said:


> As per FM-SE:
> 
> 1.
> (bb) Payslips must be:
> ...


Thank you 

I did read the FM-SE, but wanted to hear from people who were in a similar situation as mine. It appears quite a few people (Other forums) had online payslips (no hard copy), that were printed and stamped and had no issues.


----------



## joysleep1 (Jul 1, 2015)

EFUser2014 said:


> As per FM-SE:
> 
> 1.
> (bb) Payslips must be:
> ...



Ok this is very confusing. 

In my case, the payslip looks exactly like the one we used to be given in our hands when they handed them to use after every month. Recently, they changed the policy and now we have to log in and download our payslips via pdf. This shows up exactly like before where is has my name salary AND the employer name on there.
So in my situation, do mine need to be authenticated?


So part 1 said says

"1.
(bb) Payslips must be:
(i) formal payslips issued by the employer and showing the employer’s name; "

Every payslip will be formal and show the employer name so what is the point in the OR part afterwards.


----------



## ess40 (Feb 17, 2017)

Hi
I have a question with regards to payslip. I am due to apply for my ILR on the 29th Oct, I normally get pay end of the month so i will be using 6month payslip from April - Sep. My question is that, counting from the last date i was paid my last payslip is more than 28days from my application date. please is that a problem?


----------



## sectshun8 (Jun 14, 2014)

I've always (two work visas and recent settlement) used printed PDF payslips from my employers online system. Never been a problem as all the required information per the rules already mentioned.


----------



## joysleep1 (Jul 1, 2015)

sectshun8 said:


> I've always (two work visas and recent settlement) used printed PDF payslips from my employers online system. Never been a problem as all the required information per the rules already mentioned.


Yes but did you just submit them like that or have to get HR involved to authenticate the payslips?


----------



## sectshun8 (Jun 14, 2014)

joysleep1 said:


> Yes but did you just submit them like that or have to get HR involved to authenticate the payslips?


I just submitted them like that. Nobody from HR involved. They have all the company info on the payslip as required.


----------



## joysleep1 (Jul 1, 2015)

sectshun8 said:


> I just submitted them like that. Nobody from HR involved. They have all the company info on the payslip as required.


Then i do not know why everyone gets into a panic and gets HR to stamp and provide letters attached to the payslips if there is no reason too.


----------



## sectshun8 (Jun 14, 2014)

joysleep1 said:


> Then i do not know why everyone gets into a panic and gets HR to stamp and provide letters attached to the payslips if there is no reason too.


Just the nature of the process I suspect. Applying for Visas etc is very stressful and making sure things are 100% before sending off is paramount. I imagine some people just get someone in HR or finance at their employers to stamp/sign off the payslips just so they are not questioned and hafta do it in hindsight if whoever is looking at their application deems it prudent.

I always find the bank statement one the wierdest. I don't recieve HSBC account statements via the post. And HSBC WILL NOT stamp statements. However, the statements online are EXACTLY the same as the ones they post to your residence... sooo. But yeah, I've always used online pdf bank statements as well with no issue.


----------



## joysleep1 (Jul 1, 2015)

sectshun8 said:


> Just the nature of the process I suspect. Applying for Visas etc is very stressful and making sure things are 100% before sending off is paramount. I imagine some people just get someone in HR or finance at their employers to stamp/sign off the payslips just so they are not questioned and hafta do it in hindsight if whoever is looking at their application deems it prudent.
> 
> I always find the bank statement one the wierdest. I don't recieve HSBC account statements via the post. And HSBC WILL NOT stamp statements. However, the statements online are EXACTLY the same as the ones they post to your residence... sooo. But yeah, I've always used online pdf bank statements as well with no issue.


Oh wow so you even used the online version of bank statements when you applied for your ILR?

This is what i find a bit strange, because you do not post anything physically anymore or do not have to bring anything original anymore, how can they tell what you scan is original or not?


----------



## sectshun8 (Jun 14, 2014)

joysleep1 said:


> Oh wow so you even used the online version of bank statements when you applied for your ILR?
> 
> This is what i find a bit strange, because you do not post anything physically anymore or do not have to bring anything original anymore, how can they tell what you scan is original or not?


Correct, used online bank statements for my ILR, accompanied with a 'visa letter' from HSBC.

Even at the appointment, I still brought all my originals in case there was any need to rescan or confirm their legitimacy.


----------



## D2K77 (May 12, 2014)

I've just been getting together my documents to apply for ILR and whilst I've got copies of my bank statements as I requested it a few weeks ago and I can get my epayslips certified its the council tax statement thats all online and I can only get this sent in PDF form. Rang the council yesterday and they said it could take up to 6 weeks to get it sent out lol

So I'm going to have to apply with the PDF version. I guess I could get it certified by a JP or something.


----------



## ess40 (Feb 17, 2017)

D2K77 said:


> I've just been getting together my documents to apply for ILR and whilst I've got copies of my bank statements as I requested it a few weeks ago and I can get my epayslips certified its the council tax statement thats all online and I can only get this sent in PDF form. Rang the council yesterday and they said it could take up to 6 weeks to get it sent out lol
> 
> So I'm going to have to apply with the PDF version. I guess I could get it certified by a JP or something.


the question has already been answered on the thread , you don't really need to get them certified as long as it has the company details on it


----------



## Crawford (Jan 23, 2011)

ess40 said:


> Hi
> I have a question with regards to payslip. I am due to apply for my ILR on the 29th Oct, I normally get pay end of the month so i will be using 6month payslip from April - Sep. My question is that, counting from the last date i was paid my last payslip is more than 28days from my application date. please is that a problem?


Yes.... apply beginning of November with October's payslip


----------

